

Line Mappings (CoffeeScript) - Jarred
https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/pull/2050

======
sthatipamala
Can anyone explain how this is done? (I've tried reading the commit and it
makes no sense to me without context)

What kind of hints does the CS compiler need to emit for the JS engine?

